# Mast Cell Tumors - talk to me



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know someone with a Boxer that has had a number of Mast Cell Tumors removed. He is still doing well. He was 5 when it all started. I have no personal experience with this. I'm sorry to hear this is happening.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Honey had a stage two mast cell tumor removed two years ago. It was also located sort of in her armpit area. All she had was surgery, she didn't have to have any chemo or radiation. She has recovered well. The important thing is the stage and whether or not it has clean margins (which hers did.) We are very careful about bumps. It was definitely scary.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*mast cell 101*

I have been through this with 2 goldens. If the mast cell is in a place where the vet can remove it and get good margins, I'm going by memory, grade 1 tumors the odds are excellent that the dog will live 5 more years 80-90 %. Grade two tumors the odds drop to 45 % for 5 year survival. That said many dogs have a grade 1 taken off with no futher issues. There are dogs with grade twos that also never get another tumor. My first golden was 4.5 with a grade 2 to start. I put her down 5.5 years later from mast cell. My boy who is 6.5 had a grade 2 , two and a half years ago. He had another removed grade 1 6 months ago. I am treating using a holistic vet, diet and supplements. He is fine today. Have the lump removed and wait for the pathology to come back. Hope for clean margins. IM me with specific questions. If you trust your vet, listen to them. Mast cells are common in many breeds. vets see thenm all the time. Good luck Alex


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Zepp, that's encouraging. How well did she heal with the incision in the armpit area?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for the good thoughts Kim!



Kimm said:


> I know someone with a Boxer that has had a number of Mast Cell Tumors removed. He is still doing well. He was 5 when it all started. I have no personal experience with this. I'm sorry to hear this is happening.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've contacted Robin and hopefully she'll contact you. I believe Tonka is doing very well. Robin is a friend of my DIL and Son. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

ShadowsParents said:


> Thank you Zepp, that's encouraging. How well did she heal with the incision in the armpit area?


Honey seemed like she had a big hole in her armpit area because they had to remove so much from around the area. She is not good with leaving things alone and freaks out if you put a cone on her. We ended up having her wear a t-shirt for quite some time. It has healed nicely. You can't tell where the incision was, but it is a little bumpy from scar tissue. 

Cheryl


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Chloe had a stage II tumor removed with clean margins from her flank. We did no further treatment. Unfortunately, I don't know if it worked, because a year later she was diagnosed with Lymphoma.

Here is the tumor before (the lump at the top):










And here is the incision after surgery (we also had a lipoma removed at the same time):


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My dog Cody's brother Sage had mast cell tumors twice, and both were removed with clear margins and no follow-up chemo or radiation. He ultimately died at 13 from fibrosarcoma, but I can't tell you whether the cancers were related. He survived quite well for many years after excising the mast cell tumors. Fingers crossed for your furry friend....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My brother-in-law's dog had a lump that the vet was not concerned about. My brother-in-law pushed to have it removed, because there cat was diagnosed the week before. It ended up being on his hip, and ended being quite big and cancerous. Wallace was only two at the time. Not sure what type it was, but the vet was pretty sure he removed it all. That was over a year ago, and he is doing fine.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry you are going through this. I will keep you and your fur baby in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Robin sent you a very long email. Please don't think it's spam! She didn't share info with me, but wishes people and their precious pets did not have to go through this. Life is so very fragile for all of us...


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> My dog Cody's brother Sage had mast cell tumors twice, and both were removed with clear margins and no follow-up chemo or radiation. He ultimately died at 13 from fibrosarcoma, but I can't tell you whether the cancers were related. He survived quite well for many years after excising the mast cell tumors. Fingers crossed for your furry friend....


I have always wondered if Chloe's two cancers were related, or if the Lymphoma was misdiagnosed. I hope the answer is "no" to both.


----------

